# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Mobile Technology Discussions >  Emulator for Ubuntu Phone

## DominikST95

Hey guys, 

I just wanted to ask, whether there will be an emulator for Ubuntu Phone or a possibility to install Ubuntu Phone in a virtual machine like VirtualBox. It would be nice to see how, for example, the apps you write on your PC will look on the phone, and it would also be a nice way to get a little look on the system itself.

Greetings

----------


## Lizzard77

I am not sure if there is an emulator, but here is page with description how to use their toolkit for developing Ubuntu Phone (mobile) application:
http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/

Page also contains link to Ubuntu Phone app tutorial.

----------


## DominikST95

I already knew this site, but thanks anyway  :Wink:

----------

